# Whats up with the Chinese dude they drafted?



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Does anyone have info on him? I think his name is Xue Yuyang. Also, what did Cuban mean when he said "We drafted him for Ki Ki?"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They traded him to Denver


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> They traded him to Denver


For what?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

for a future second round pick and cash


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> Does anyone have info on him? I think his name is Xue Yuyang. Also, what did Cuban mean when he said "We drafted him for Ki Ki?"


This also pissed me off when I heard the selection but was happier when I heard that we traded it and that we were on the phone at the time with several agents of undrafted players. 

I guess in many ways it is better to get undrafted and then you can sign on with any team. So there were a few players I though the Mavs might pick up at 57 but maybe they decided to sign them to the summer league team and see how that goes.

I would like to see Wayne Wallace and Jason Keep as summer league players for the Mavs.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Is this chinese guy any better than Wang?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Is this chinese guy any better than Wang?


Probably not.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

NBADraft.net has a profile on him. I dont know where you can find a detailed report though. Seems like he should definitely be worth such a late pick. I had atleast heard of him b4, there were 3 other guys drafted NBADRAFT didnt even know anything about appareantly, none were listed as prospects or had profiles.

" Xue Yuyang
Birthdate: 10/4/82
NBA Position: Center
Ht: 7-1
Wt: 235
Team: Hong Kong Fly Dragon
Hometown: Henan, China
2002 Stats




Has an all-around game. Much quicker than Tang Zhengdong. He is versatile enough to play facing the basket and put it on the floor."


----------



## 888 (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> NBADraft.net has a profile on him. I dont know where you can find a detailed report though. Seems like he should definitely be worth such a late pick. I had atleast heard of him b4, there were 3 other guys drafted NBADRAFT didnt even know anything about appareantly, none were listed as prospects or had profiles.
> 
> " Xue Yuyang
> ...


base on this short description, he should be worth a lot more than a second round number 57 pick already, hes 7 feet tall and can handle the ball put it on the floor, any 7 footer with this kind of skills should be a top 10 pick and denver is lucky to steal him at almost the last pick.

i have read an article about him in some english version of chinese newspaper, but i couldnt find any info about him across the net, it says he use to play point guard for the chinese junior team until a late growth spurts that put him at his current height 212cm (7 feet), he players a lot more like wang but is a better ball handler and more athletic, if he had work out for a number of nba teams and have more media coverage then he easily can be a top 10 pick, he didnt not work out with any nba team because the chinese national team is preparing for the pre-olympics trial and his professional team hong kong flying dragon is the worst team in the chinese league, which very well explain why hes relatively an unknown to the outside world.

he has chance to be the biggest steal in this draft, the way he shoot off the dribble reminds you a little of dirk nowitzki and he does have all the tools that dirk possess, if he can turn out to be anywhere close to dirk's level then its denver's gain and dallas' lost.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I wonder how much money we're talking about here?
would it be enough to sign some players to get us to the finals next year? or is it some chump change that no one even notices?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

It doesn't matter. It's not like they're giving their salary cap space away. Cuban has the cash to sign ANYONE, but unfortunately he can't because of the salary cap restrictions. It's probably chump change to Cuban, but retirement money to me.


----------

